# Is low key lighting underexposed?



## jwbryson1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Simple question, perhaps, but I think an honest question.  Is this photo underexposed or an example of low key lighting?  What's the difference?  (For the record, I know it's got a focus issue, and yes, I can see the backdrop too.  That's not the point).


----------



## marmots (Oct 30, 2011)

i think it's just a little underexposed, if there was just a little more light on the coat and hat it would be fine

could probably be fixed by bumping the reds up a touch in pp


----------



## CCericola (Oct 30, 2011)

Low key does not mean underexposed. Think: Chiaroscuro.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 30, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Low key does not mean underexposed. Think: Chiaroscuro.



Love these images!  So does that mean that every low key image has at least a portion of it that's "fully" exposed for lack of a better term?


----------



## CCericola (Oct 30, 2011)

I have always thought of it as lighting with a very high lighting ratio. Using only 1 or 2 light sources. The highlights are well exposed but the transition to shadow is sharp and dark. Like Rembrandt lighting. That is typical low key lighting.


----------



## HeyMeester (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes low key, yes underexposed.  The objects or people should still be properly exposed on the parts that are lit up.  
You could use some slight fill to prevent the left side from going totally black if you preferred and still have a nice low key shot.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Low key does not mean underexposed. Think: Chiaroscuro.


Nice work... d'ya think he used a snoot or barn doors for that?


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 30, 2011)

My understanding is that a low key image uses every tone, from deep blacks to bright whites, it's just that the majority of the image is dark in tone.  If an image is under exposed, it means that the highlights are grey, not white.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 30, 2011)

So an easy way to know if you achieved a good low light shot is if your histogram shows some white...  it's a cheat sheet for photography.


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2011)

tirediron said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Low key does not mean underexposed. Think: Chiaroscuro.
> ...


Some TO, Titanium Oxide in his pigments.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2011)

KmH said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > CCericola said:
> ...


Must be that Elinchrom TO!


----------

